# California Poppy



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

We have California poppy here. Like you said the bees seem to like the pollen.

I'm surprised it grows well in NH. Here it reseeds itself fairly well. You can also collect the seed from the pods for the next year. You have to get the pods before they split. Once they split, the seed gets scattered.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Calif poppy*

Hi BoBn

the Calif poppy is hardy enough to tolerate our "hard" freezes here, with lows in the mid 20s for several hours.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*California poppy*

You might try the White Linen variety of the Calif. poppy.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.seedman.com/poppy.htm#7

I didn't know there were so many kinds.


----------



## Cory Barton (Aug 26, 2008)

the traditional bright orange ones are the most well-recognized california poppies, and they're actually the california state flower as well =)


----------

